# Officer Down: William Beebe - [Bel Air, Maryland]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/28/2006
*Md. deputy responding to attempted suicide killed in cruiser accident*

*Officer Down: William Beebe* - [Bel Air, Maryland]









Courtesy Harford County (MD) SO
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 28
*Additional Info:* Deputy William Beebe had served with the Harford County Sheriff's Office for 2 years. He is survived by his fiancee and child.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Beebe was killed in an automobile accident. *Date of Incident:* November 27, 2006

*Md. deputy responding to attempted suicide killed in cruiser accident*
The Associated Press
ABINGDON, Md.- A sheriff's deputy responding to an attempted suicide call was killed when his cruiser plunged 60 yards down an embankment, coming to rest in a creek bed, authorities said.
Deputy First Class William Beebe, 28, was pronounced dead at a hospital.
Police have not determined what caused Monday night's accident near Abingdon.
Beebe joined the department in 2004, the Harford County sheriff's office said.
The department's last death in the line of duty was more than 100 years ago, in 1899, spokesman Robert Thomas said.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Maryland Deputy Had Heart Attack before Crash

*The Associated Press*

A sheriff's deputy was struck by a fatal heart attack moments before his cruiser pitched down an embankment and crashed into a shallow creek, the state medical examiner reported Thursday.
Deputy First Class William Beebe, 28, was responding to an attempted suicide Monday near Abingdon, northeast of Baltimore, when his cruiser ran off the road.
The medical examiner's report concluded Beebe's aorta, the artery that carries blood from the heart, was 90 percent blocked.
A Harford County sheriff's department crash reconstruction specialist said the medical emergency caused the crash.
A memorial service for Beebe was planned for Friday.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

